# مصبعات التدفئه (مصبعات الوقود الحيوي)...



## دالتكس الجوهري 2014 (23 أبريل 2014)

http://www3.0zz0.com/2013/03/24/10/640038186
.gif
مصبعات التدفئه
انشغل بالنا كثيرا كيف نقوم بكسر حاجز الركود الاقتصادي وتوفير فرص عمل والمساهمه في حل مشكله البطاله فلم نجد افضل من عرض الوود بيلت اذا فما هو عرض الوود بيلت ؟هو عرض مقدم ولاول مره من شركه الجوهري نظام تقسيط لكل المعدات وخطوط الانتاج الخاصه بالوود بيلت وشراء المنتج النهائي بسعر يتراوح من 950_1050جنيه مصري للطن الواحد


















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfPzi94XiuY


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nr6GxlcCKfM


الجوهرى للتنمية الصناعية

يمكنكم التعرف على التفاصيل الفنية للمعدات عن طريق الاتصال بناعلى الارقام التاليه

002-01001160396
002-01272227795
اوزيارةموقعناالاليكترونيالتالي :
www.elgohary-eg.com
اوالتواصل معناعبرالبريدالاليكتروني التالي :
[email protected]
وتفضلوبزيارة قناتناعلى اليوتيوب
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCByaq_Q_oHWknUfqLeuZ4NQ?feature=guide

اوزيارة مدونتنا
http://elgohary-eg.blogspot.com

اوتشريفنابزيارتكم الكريمه علي العنوان التالي:
كفرالشيخ - ابراج المحاربين أمام بنك اسكندرية



​​


----------

